# [gelöst][dauerhaft?]KDE PIm und Akonadi - Never ending Story

## flammenflitzer

Bekommen die das irgendwann hin? Bin mittlerweile bei kde-4.11.1. Heute funktioniert kmail nicht mehr. Warum? Keine Ahnung.

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/olaf/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/socket-flammenflitzer/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=true

[Debug]

Tracer=null

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi is not running as root

Details: Akonadi is not running as a root/administrator user, which is the recommended setup for a secure system.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server found.

Details: You have currently configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/sbin/mysqld'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld'; its location varies depending on the distribution.

Test 4:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: /usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.5.30-MariaDB-log for Linux on x86_64 (Source distribution)

Test 5:  ERROR

--------

MySQL server log contains errors.

Details: The MySQL server error log file &apos;<a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err</a>&apos; contains errors.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err':

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.7

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 80.0M

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

131009 15:17:31 InnoDB: highest supported file format is Barracuda.

131009 15:17:32  InnoDB: Warning: allocated tablespace 13, old maximum was 9

131009 15:17:32  InnoDB: Waiting for the background threads to start

131009 15:17:33 Percona XtraDB (http://www.percona.com) 5.5.30-MariaDB-30.1 started; log sequence number 293913965

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_current' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history_long' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_consumers' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_instruments' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_timers' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'performance_timers' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'threads' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_thread_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_global_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'mutex_instances' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'rwlock_instances' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'cond_instances' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_instances' has the wrong structure

131009 15:17:33 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.5.30-MariaDB'  socket: '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/socket-flammenflitzer/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Source distribution

Test 6:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

# sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

# sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# DEBUGGING:

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

# log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

# log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

# long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

# log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

#

# mesure database size and adjust innodb_buffer_pool_size

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

# NOTES:

# Keep Innob_log_waits and keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

#expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# Use UTF-8 encoding for tables

character_set_server=utf8

collation_server=utf8_general_ci

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# memory pool InnoDB uses to store data dictionary information and other internal data structures (default:1M)

# Deprecated in MySQL >= 5.6.3

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# memory buffer InnoDB uses to cache data and indexes of its tables (default:128M)

# Larger values means less I/O

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# Create a .ibd file for each table (default:0)

innodb_file_per_table=1

# Write out the log buffer to the log file at each commit (default:1)

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

# Buffer size used to write to the log files on disk (default:1M for builtin, 8M for plugin)

# larger values means less I/O

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

# Size of each log file in a log group (default:5M) larger means less I/O but more time for recovery.

innodb_log_file_size=64M

# # error log file name, relative to datadir (default:hostname.err)

log_error=mysql.err

# print warnings and connection errors (default:1)

log_warnings=2

# Convert table named to lowercase

lower_case_table_names=1

# Maximum size of one packet or any generated/intermediate string. (default:1M)

max_allowed_packet=32M

# Maximum simultaneous connections allowed (default:100)

max_connections=256

# The two options below make no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

# (make sense when having the same query multiple times)

# Memory allocated for caching query results (default:0 (disabled))

query_cache_size=0

# Do not cache results (default:1)

query_cache_type=0

# Do not use the privileges mechanisms

skip_grant_tables

# Do not listen for TCP/IP connections at all

skip_networking

# The number of open tables for all threads. (default:64)

table_open_cache=200

# How many threads the server should cache for reuse (default:0)

thread_cache_size=3

# wait 365d before dropping the DB connection (default:8h)

wait_timeout=31536000

[client]

default-character-set=utf8

Test 7:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

# sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

# sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# DEBUGGING:

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

# log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

# log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

# long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

# log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

#

# mesure database size and adjust innodb_buffer_pool_size

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

# NOTES:

# Keep Innob_log_waits and keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

#expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# Use UTF-8 encoding for tables

character_set_server=utf8

collation_server=utf8_general_ci

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# memory pool InnoDB uses to store data dictionary information and other internal data structures (default:1M)

# Deprecated in MySQL >= 5.6.3

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# memory buffer InnoDB uses to cache data and indexes of its tables (default:128M)

# Larger values means less I/O

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# Create a .ibd file for each table (default:0)

innodb_file_per_table=1

# Write out the log buffer to the log file at each commit (default:1)

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

# Buffer size used to write to the log files on disk (default:1M for builtin, 8M for plugin)

# larger values means less I/O

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

# Size of each log file in a log group (default:5M) larger means less I/O but more time for recovery.

innodb_log_file_size=64M

# # error log file name, relative to datadir (default:hostname.err)

log_error=mysql.err

# print warnings and connection errors (default:1)

log_warnings=2

# Convert table named to lowercase

lower_case_table_names=1

# Maximum size of one packet or any generated/intermediate string. (default:1M)

max_allowed_packet=32M

# Maximum simultaneous connections allowed (default:100)

max_connections=256

# The two options below make no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

# (make sense when having the same query multiple times)

# Memory allocated for caching query results (default:0 (disabled))

query_cache_size=0

# Do not cache results (default:1)

query_cache_type=0

# Do not use the privileges mechanisms

skip_grant_tables

# Do not listen for TCP/IP connections at all

skip_networking

# The number of open tables for all threads. (default:64)

table_open_cache=200

# How many threads the server should cache for reuse (default:0)

thread_cache_size=3

# wait 365d before dropping the DB connection (default:8h)

wait_timeout=31536000

[client]

default-character-set=utf8

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.10.2

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 11:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 13:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service uses an appropriate backend. 

Details: The Nepomuk search service uses one of the recommended backends.

Test 14:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 15:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'; make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

akonadinepomukfeederagent.desktop

akonotesresource.desktop

archivemailagent.desktop

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

davgroupwareresource.desktop

googlecalendarresource.desktop

googlecontactsresource.desktop

icaldirresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

invitationsagent.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kalarmdirresource.desktop

kalarmresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

kdeaccountsresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mailfilteragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mixedmaildirresource.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

newmailnotifieragent.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

openxchangeresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

sendlateragent.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 16:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 17:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server reported errors during its previous startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

Nepomuk Query Server not available 

Control process died, committing suicide! 

Test 18:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 19:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process reported errors during its previous startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old':

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 
```

(Normal ist ja, das beim Start von kmail an guten Tagen nur beim Start und beim Versenden von Mail eine Passwortabfrage kommt. An schlechten Tagen wird dann auch mal für jeden Account das Passwort einzeln abgefragt. Und zwichendurch auch mal, einfach so, um zu prüfen, ob ich es noch weis. Rechtschreibkontroll in kmail funktioniert eh nicht. Habe ich schon aufgegeben. Spam aussortieren. Funktioniert. Manchmal. Heute ist der manuell als Spam gekennzeichnete Absender im Spam Ordner zu finden. Morgen vielleicht im Posteingang.)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Oct 22, 2013 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Ich hab die Hoffnung mittlerweile aufgegeben. Solang kmail 4.4.11.1-r1 läuft, ist hier alles gut. Wenn mal nicht mehr … muss ich mir was anders suchen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat ja bei mir bis Gestern auch funktioniert. Alternativen PIM? Evolution?

----------

## schmidicom

Schon irgendwie seltsam, mein Akonadi und Co Zeugs läuft jetzt schon länger fehlerfrei.

Könnte aber auch daran liegen das bei mir mangels geeigneter Module für Google und Exchange auch keine Konten eingerichtet sind.  :Wink: 

Aber du könntest mal versuchen mit Hilfe der USE-Flags dein KDE-PIM zu zwingen sich mit sqlite zufrieden zu geben, da dürfte es weniger "Verbindungsprobleme" geben.

----------

## toralf

Ich bewundere Euren Langmut. Thunderbird ist vllt. mittlerweile nciht mehr erste Wahl - tut aber bis jetzt recht gute Dienste bei mir.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer im Crossposting wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # eix -I mariadb
> 
> ...

  Hm, erstens schaut die eix-Ausgabe nicht aktuell aus (einige der gelisteten Versionen gibt so nicht mehr im Tree) --> nutze eix-update, oder besser gleich eix-sync

Und zweitens wurde mariadb wahrscheinlich ohne embedded Support gebaut, das würde auch die akonadi-fehlermeldung erklären.

kmail-4.11.2 läuft normal recht problemlos, grade in 4.11.2 wurden viele Bugs gefixt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer im Crossposting wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # eix -I mariadb
> 
> ...

 Habe ich alles aktualisiert und geändert. Funktioniert im Moment. Danke.

Beobachte ich.

Zu früh gefreut. Funktioniert nicht.

```
dev-db/mariadb-5.5.32  USE="community embedded pam perl ssl"

virtual/mysql-5.5  USE="embedded"

kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.2:4  USE="google"

app-office/akonadi-server-1.10.3  USE="mysql qt4"
```

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/olaf/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=localhost

Options=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/socket-flammenflitzer/mysql.socket

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=false

User=akonadi

Password=akonadi-2ayz5p9

[Debug]

Tracer=null

[QPSQL]

StartServer=true

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Port=5432

[SQLITE]

Name=akonadi

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi is not running as root

Details: Akonadi is not running as a root/administrator user, which is the recommended setup for a secure system.

Test 3:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server executable not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 4:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server error log not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 5:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server configuration not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 6:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.10.3

Test 7:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 8:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 10:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service uses an appropriate backend. 

Details: The Nepomuk search service uses one of the recommended backends.

Test 11:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

Resource agents found.

Details: At least one resource agent has been found.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

akonadinepomukfeederagent.desktop

akonotesresource.desktop

archivemailagent.desktop

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

davgroupwareresource.desktop

facebookresource.desktop

googlecalendarresource.desktop

googlecontactsresource.desktop

icaldirresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

invitationsagent.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kalarmdirresource.desktop

kalarmresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

kdeaccountsresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mailfilteragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mixedmaildirresource.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

newmailnotifieragent.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

openxchangeresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

sendlateragent.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 13:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 14:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server reported errors during its previous startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

"

Sql error: Cannot execute statement: impossible to write to binary log since BINLOG_FORMAT = STATEMENT and at least one table uses a storage engine limited to row-based logging. InnoDB is limited to row-logging when transaction isolation level is READ COMMITTED or READ UNCOMMITTED. QMYSQL: Unable to execute query

Query: INSERT INTO SchemaVersionTable (version) VALUES (23)" 

Unable to initialize database. 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x45abb4]

1: akonadiserver() [0x45afe1]

2: /lib64/libc.so.6(+0x37c90) [0x7fa74dd37c90]

3: /lib64/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7fa74dd37c15]

4: /lib64/libc.so.6(abort+0x17b) [0x7fa74dd3908b]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x74) [0x7fa74f80c724]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x9b) [0x45ce8b]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0xb4) [0x7fa74f8a5674]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x11b28f) [0x7fa74f8b028f]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x3b) [0x7fa74f8b881b]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer4initEv+0x5c4) [0x45ff24]

11: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN7QObject5eventEP6QEvent+0x26e) [0x7fa74f92b57e]

12: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x8e) [0x7fa74f911cce]

13: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate16sendPostedEventsEP7QObjectiP11QThreadData+0x361) [0x7fa74f9152e1]

14: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1aae43) [0x7fa74f93fe43]

15: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x133) [0x7fa74d5fab53]

16: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x4be98) [0x7fa74d5fae98]

17: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_iteration+0x34) [0x7fa74d5faf54]

18: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN20QEventDispatcherGlib13processEventsE6QFlagsIN10QEventLoop17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x66) [0x7fa74f93ffd6]

19: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x2f) [0x7fa74f910a1f]

20: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop4execE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x138) [0x7fa74f910ca8]

21: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication4execEv+0x88) [0x7fa74f915e48]

22: akonadiserver(main+0x1b3) [0x4547e3]

23: /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7fa74dd2460d]

24: akonadiserver() [0x454e31]

]

" 

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 16:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn es funktioniert, dann mit internem mysql-Server. Irgendetwas mache ich da falsch. Wobei es mal mit externer DB funktioniert hat. Da mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Flammenflitzer,

ich glaube gar nicht dass Du da etwas falsch machst, denn ich habe seit meinem letzten großen Update auf KDE-4.11.2, so ca. ab dem 10.10.  im Grunde die gleichen Probleme.

Ich schreib das mal hier hin, statt deinen neuen Thread zu fragmentieren mit Mutmaßungen statt Fakten.

Vorher hat bei mir die KDE-Pimsuite recht verlässlich funktioniert, doch seither startet sie nur noch sporadisch, weil Akonadi nicht läuft.

Es sind immer die gleichen Akonadi Fehler.

- kann sich nicht am D-Bus registrieren und findet als Folge dessen keine Ressourcenvermittler (den genauen Wortlaut müsste ich, wenn wieder am System mal nachgucken).

Ich glaube aber nicht das es am KDE-Update liegt, denn Du scheinst mit 4.11.1 die gleichen Problem zu haben.

Auch ich hatte zuvor nicht den internen Mysql Server verwandt, sondern den externen, der außerdem auf mariadb läuft, wie bei dir.

Seither suche ich ebenso nach den Fehlern oder Jemandem der mein Schicksal teilt  :Wink: 

Hab in meiner Not schon auf den internen mysql umgeschaltet, das ganze akonadi Profil gelöscht, mehrfach neu indiziert, D-Bus downgegraded, D-Bus aus dem runlevel genommen, Networkmanager USE-Flag hinzu gefügt und NetworManage in den runlevel genommen etc. etc. - die Probleme bleiben.

Bei mir stellt es sich so dar.

Nach einem frischen Rechnerstart und dem ersten Einloggen funktioniert Kmail meistens. Logge ich mich aus KDE aus und logge mich wieder ein, dann geht es nicht mehr. Neustart des PC hilft auch nicht immer.

Die Wartezeit nach booten und erscheinen des Login Screens bis zum tatsächlichen einloggen scheint mir irgendwie einen Einfluss zu haben. 

Wenn man auf die tty konsole der Bootmeldungen zurück schaltet, direkt nach erscheinen des kdm screens, dann seh ich das dort noch einiges passiert (NetworkManager, NFS, etc.) bevor man sich auf der tty konsole als root einloggen darf...

Alles etwas mysteriös hoffe man kommt der wahren Ursache (mariadb, Akonadi, whatever) bald auf die Schliche.

Gefrusteten Gruß, Andy. 

P.S. Hab mir schon mal zur Sicherheit den Thunderbird installiert, aber noch nicht eingerichtet - ja, auch meine Geduld ist endlich  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ich hab grad auf einem neuen Rechner auf einer jungfräulichen Gentoo-Installation KMail 4.10.5 (aktuell stable) installiert. Und siehe da: es funktioniert – einfach so! Also vielleicht liegen die Probleme eher in der Migration von älteren Versionen?!

----------

## Helmering

Hy Andy,

Ich trau's mich kaum zu sagen, aber hier funktioniert Akonadi/Kontact auf zwei Gentoo-Rechnern (x86 und amd64) einwandfrei.

- POP3 

- IMAP Googlemail

- Google calendar & contacts.

Ein Rechner ist ein Laptop, also dauernd On/Offline, trotzdem ausser gelegentlich Akondadiserver neustarten keinerlei probleme.

Konfiguration:

- KDE unstable, Rest des Systems weitgehend stable.

- Externe MYSQL DB unter localhost. Grund hierfür war u.a. dass ich diese nach einem Absturz ecc kurzerhand über PHPMYADMIN schnell wieder in einen konsistenten Zustand bringen kann.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir stellt es sich so dar.
> 
> Nach einem frischen Rechnerstart und dem ersten Einloggen funktioniert Kmail meistens. Logge ich mich aus KDE aus und logge mich wieder ein, dann geht es nicht mehr. Neustart des PC hilft auch nicht immer.
> ...

 

Ist vielleicht ein Schuss in den Ofen, aber was solls:

- Ich logge mich bei KDE NIE aus/ein. KDE Neustart ist für mich ein (seltenes) Reboot. Rechner wird über Suspend/Hybernate stillgelegt, der einzige User des Laptops bin ich.

- Beim reboot wird /tmp und /var/tmp geleert.

Gründe hierfür:

- Nach einem Logout aus KDE gibts immer noch Prozesse mit owner "Ralf", obwohl das nicht sein sollte.

- KDESU funktioniert nach Logout/Login häufig nicht mehr (Nur KDESU oder auch anderes??)

- Einfach nur: "Langjährige KDE Erfahrung"  :Wink:  

Überprüfe doch mittels  *Quote:*   

> lsof | grep home

  ob nach einem Logout alles sauber ist oder hängengebliebene Prozesse Dir beim erneuten Login Probleme bereiten können.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Wartezeit nach booten und erscheinen des Login Screens bis zum tatsächlichen einloggen scheint mir irgendwie einen Einfluss zu haben. 
> 
> Wenn man auf die tty konsole der Bootmeldungen zurück schaltet, direkt nach erscheinen des kdm screens, dann seh ich das dort noch einiges passiert (NetworkManager, NFS, etc.) bevor man sich auf der tty konsole als root einloggen darf..

 

Hat wohl was mit "synchronous dbus calls" in Plasma-Objekten zu tun. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das (gelegentliche) Warten nach dem einloggen nur etwas lästig. Da ich aber selten neustarte ist dieses und "Boot-Zeit" kein wirkliches Thema für mich.

Gruss Ralf

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Helmering,

wie gesagt, zuvor funktionierte bei mir eigentlich auch alles einwandfrei. Auf meinem x86 Netbook geht's nach wie vor noch, trotz ebenfalls erfolgter Updates auf den gleichen Versionsstand, jedoch gibt's da schon einige Unterschiede die Hardwarekonfiguration betreffend.

Dort ist beispielsweise eine Intel-Grafik am Werk....

Bedingt durch die Suche nach einigen anderen Fehlern, beschrieben hier: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=487782

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488136

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=487700

bin ich dank des Tipps von Josef.95 anscheinend auch auf die Ursache für meine Probleme gestoßen.

@Flammenflitzer,

solltest Du auch den nvidia-drivers-331.13 verwenden, versuch doch mal ein Downgrade auf Version 325.15, scheint bei mir geholfen zu haben.

Bis jetzt läuft wieder alles prima wie zuvor, schnelles aus und einloggen stört Akonadi jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Ganz schön Kurios das.   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert jetzt seit ein paar Tagen nach der Änderung des Nvidia-Treiber.   :Very Happy:  Normal ist das nicht, oder?  :Confused: 

Danke.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  Normal ist das nicht, oder? 
> 
> Danke.

 

Gerne, gut als weitere Bestätigung zu wissen, das es nun auch bei Dir wieder lüppt.

Nee,

ich hab ja auch schon viel Blödsinn gesehen, aber da muss man erst mal drauf kommen. Wär ja fast mal wieder Zeit für ein gepflegtes "fuck you > Nvidia"   :Wink: 

Statt den Treiber zu verschlimmbessern, sollten sie endlich mal Unterstützung für die 11er kernel Serie einbauen, sonst muss ich den doch noch patchen oder auf nouveau umsatteln.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## deranonyme

Ihr habe mir geholfen, Danke dafür. Ich hatte nach einem Update plötzlich auch Probleme mit Akonadi. Akonadi war gestartet laut Ausgabe von ps -A, aber erst wenn ich die Prozesse gekillt und nochmals gestartet habe konnte ich Kontact und somit Kmail nutzen. Nvidia Driver war 319.60. Nach Update auf den 325.15 ist der Fehler wohl behoben.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi, deranonyme.

Das ist allerdings ziemlich übel, da der nvidia-drivers-319.60 als stable deklariert ist.

Übrigens Leute, mit dem neuesten Nvidia-Treiber 331.17 ist das Problem auch wieder da, wie ich kürzlich feststellen durfte.

Hab auch gerade noch einen Bug-Report gefunden der beide o.g. Versionen als Fehlerhaft bestätigt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=487558

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.20 ist der aktuelle. Weiß jemand, ob man den gefahrlos nehmen kann?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hmm,

die Einen sagen so, die Anderen sooo...

Guck die z.B. mal hier die letzten paar Posts an und entscheide selbst was Du hören möchtest.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-974486-highlight-.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.20 verursacht auch das o.g. Problem.

----------

## deranonyme

Kann ich bestätigen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Die Frage ist, wo liegt der Fehler, beim Treiber oder bei Akonadi?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde denken, bei Akonadi, (Damit hatte ich in der Vergangenheit mehr Trödel. Mit dem Nvidia-Treiber bis jetzt noch nicht.) oder einer Abhängigkeit. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-beim-start-von-kmail-akonadi-und-der-d/2/ - Da ist auch erwähnt dbus-nvidia. - (aktuell stabile Version ist dbus 1.6.18. In Portage ist es Version 1.6.12)

----------

## franzf

Zwei Fehler, die auf alle Fälle mit nvidia zu tun haben

* custom allocator (betrifft scheinbar nur mysql, sqlite scheints ja noch zu tun (akonadi backend)

* Problematische signal mask (Prozesse werden zu Zombies)

Wurde in den aktuellen Threads verlinkt. Und es betrifft eben nicht nur akonadi...

(Ctrl+C in konsole, z.B., oder evolution)

----------

## deranonyme

Stimmt, das Ctrl+C nicht mehr geht in der Konsole ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich dachte es wäre eine Einstellung die ich zerlegt habe.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jefferson

Danke Leute für die Hinweise. Nach Update auf den neusten Nvidia Treiber ging bei mir auch nichts mehr. Downgrade auf 319.49 und alles geht wieder.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Treiberversion 325.15 funktionierte. Ist aber nicht mehr in portage. Aktuell stabile Version ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.76. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

Das Thema gibt ja auch Anlaß zum Grübeln. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-974486.html?sid=eb259c386213a501ed3c0f9d2ad777c9 (Zumal ich ähnliche Probleme auch habe.)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Aktuell stabile Version ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.76. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

 

Hier läuft die Version absolut fehlerfrei, wobei ich auch erst ein bißchen in den Einstellungen zu KDE-Desktopeffekten rumklicken musste. Das heisst allerdings nicht, dass es bei Dir auch reibungslos läuft.

Aktuell habe ich mit diesen Settings am wenigsten Schwierigkeiten: http://daemon.crashmail.de/~stell/screenshots/screenshot-20131222@121251.png

----------

